# Dexter got a new crib!



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey guys! 

Hope everyone is doing well!

I finally got dexter his new set up and wanted to share with you since a lot of members helped me with advice etc.

specs: 

tank: UNS 5N
Filter: hob azoo 10
heater: freesea
light: nicrew full spectrum
substrate: seachem black 
Co2: no
fert: niloc thrive / root tabs

plants: 
anubias
bucephalandra
frog bit
crypts
monte carlo 
alternathera
ludwigia 
java ferm
xmas moss
s repens 
2 types of rotala 

It is my first heavily planted tank I know some plants may succeed other may fail but it's about trial and error. I'm sure that in the next month or so I will know the answer lol.


----------



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

It's really beautiful. Your betta must be happy!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

That tank is beautiful and your plant choice is really very good. Your right you may lose some along the way but for the most part I think they stand a very good chance. I recommend the use of flourish once every two weeks to keep them fed. Dexter looks so happy in that tank. As in AHHHHH yes this is all mine.


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

thanks guys! 

OD will do that with the flourish

Ill post an update like in a month or so


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Fantastic upgrade! Where is Dexter's favorite place to hang out? He looks great.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

It looks great, and the plants will all grow and bush out and transform it over time.
One of the things I love about planted tanks is the way they evolve.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> It looks great, and the plants will all grow and bush out and transform it over time.
> One of the things I love about planted tanks is the way they evolve.


Or in many cases, like mine, over grow I find for the most part the floating plants I had in my tanks were the ones that did so well and had to be trimmed weekly. My ferns (Java, Asian, and African water ferns. ) continue to sprout new growth from their leaves and For now I have to leave them do their thing until I get another tank setup, I need to transplant so many of them but have no room left to go with them. So with all the new growth I have I can get another 10 gallon tank and have enough plants to create a jungle in it. LOL

Those of us that have planted tanks understand three things, first the need to have the tank cycled and all the parameters in testing be right. Second is to be able to use the correct amount of plant food and supplements, and meet all the needs that our plants require. (Just as important as what each fish in the tank requires.) Third is the correct lighting. We need to adjust the lighting to co inside with natural sun light they require and the length of time that light shines on them. 

Keeping the tank clean and the water pristine makes the plants happy and also keeps our fish happy and healthy. A healthy tank looks like a lush green natural garden, Remove plant leaves or entire plants that are not doing well and leave the ones that are replace those that are not.


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

@Orchid so far he's all over since he's adapting i guess  he's just exploring every corner 
@Blue i hope thats the case let's see how it evolves so far a few melt's like crypt but thats normal 

@OD dexters old tank was already getting some plant growth, this new tank had new plants so lets see how i manage to get them to grow not expecting all to work because i know how it is lol 

ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Looking good - nice work! 

How did you decide on the substrate? I'm pretty sure that product is inert which means staying on top of fertilizer dosing.
I'm lazy in that respect which is why I went with Aquasoil. 

Looking forward to more photos  

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

Phish Head said:


> Looking good - nice work!
> 
> How did you decide on the substrate? I'm pretty sure that product is inert which means staying on top of fertilizer dosing.
> I'm lazy in that respect which is why I went with Aquasoil.
> ...



so I didnt want to deal with the whole changing it in a year bla bla but now i kind of regret it =/ whatever survives stays and then in the future i may go with aqua soil or even dirt. I do have two more similar projects that I want to do in the future and def not using the seachem floruite.


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

So I think you get at least 1.5 - 2 yrs and you don't have to change it but you'd have to start using root tabs Etc. 

Re: just dirt as in the Walstad method I think prepping the soil is a drag and the results unreliable. Aquasoil results are consistent and there aren't any 
fine particles stirred up every time you mess with it. It's heavy enough so the plants stay planted but also very porous. 

The only downside (besides the cost) is in the beginning Aquasoil leeches a *lot* of ammonium whch is a problem if your PH is over 7. First couple of weeks = lots of water changes and better to wait before adding fish. Capping it with something like pea gravel or whatever would be cool but not necessary. 

If I had to choose an inert substrate I really like that Black Diamond Blasting Sand maybe next tank 



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

Phish Head said:


> So I think you get at least 1.5 - 2 yrs and you don't have to change it but you'd have to start using root tabs Etc.
> 
> Re: just dirt as in the Walstad method I think prepping the soil is a drag and the results unreliable. Aquasoil results are consistent and there aren't any
> fine particles stirred up every time you mess with it. It's heavy enough so the plants stay planted but also very porous.
> ...


yea i kind of regret it at this point but lets see how it comes out in the next couple of weeks and I may pick up a bag of fluval stratum now for black friday and have it there as a back up.


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

You shouldn't have any regrets with a tank that great looking! 



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

Phish Head said:


> You shouldn't have any regrets with a tank that great looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! im very happy with the outcome of the tank layout etc just the substrate  I really enjoy looking at it and i just upgraded my light to a fluval 3.0 nano


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

I've heard a lot of good things about that light. 

I eventually went with a Finnex clip on also I couldn't justify the cost of the Fluval since I don't know that much about lighting.

I've seen journals where people use 
cheap lights yet have spectacular tanks so there's a lot I have to learn and meanwhile I feel like I'm probably over paying for lighting.

BTW that other substrate you're looking at as a backup I think it's overpriced but just my opinion. I think it's marketed as having nutrients but if you start digging they aren't in a form that are biologically available so it might as well be inert. And an inert substrate should be cheap. I have to double check but I'm pretty sure that's the problem with that one but lemme get back to you (I did a mini research project on substrates LoL)

Protip - in case some of your plants don't make it you may want to check out Aquaswap on Reddit. 
Loads of plants (and aquarium stuff) at dirt cheap prices. Of course if you're looking for a specific plant you may not find it immediately but with "low tech" set ups there's only so many choices and those are always available. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Oops sorry my bad on the Fluval substrate. 

The disadvantages I found are that it's really light so if you rescape often it will be a pain and unless it's capped it will create a mess. Since it's so light plants with fine roots like carpeting plants and freshly planted stems will float up. It also depletes in half the time as other aquasoils. 

The best Aquasoil I looked at is called Denerle (sp?) Scapers soil pricey for sure but I wish I'd gotten it bcs it has all the benefits and doesn't leech a nerve wracking amount of ammonium in the beginning. 

Of course all this is just my opinion but I was elbow deep into this stuff for a while.

Another thing about ADA Aquasoil ("Nature Tank" version) is it doesn't make a mess at all. I've been moving things around no problem and it's heavy enough so nothing floats up even the tiny dwarf sagittaria plugs. It hasn't even been two weeks and a couple of small swords have already developed these huge root masses and new leaves. 

If budget were the only factor in a soil tank (and I had loads of time)  I'd be tempted to try the regular organic or top soil method.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

I went for the fluval light because i got a good deal on it, you dont need a time, you can program and dim lights and many other features. 

I know several people that have used the fluval stratum and seen youtubers use it to and it seems like it might be the best bang for your buck in terms of pricing. 

I am tempted to the idea of organic soil but that would have to be for my next project if i decide to go that route. 

I got a guy online that sells really good plants good quality at a fair price and also a local hobbyist was willing to share some of his trimmings with me.


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

May just be the best bang for your buck 

Does your online guy happen to have an eBay store? I'm always interested in good sources for plants since I find them addicting and like to experiment.

Kind of like an aquaholic is that a word? ;-) 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

Phish Head said:


> May just be the best bang for your buck
> 
> Does your online guy happen to have an eBay store? I'm always interested in good sources for plants since I find them addicting and like to experiment.
> 
> ...


https://marcusfishtanks.com/


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for the link! Good find! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

